# 31 Rqs Question



## nrthmichcampers (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello,

A quick question for you 31 rqs owners ..... Will to entry door fold flat against the trailer with the awning down? I can't tell from the pictures. Also, any things anyone *doesn't *like about this model?

I need to make a decision and am stuck between this and the 28 RSDS.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> quick question for you 31 rqs owners ..... Will to entry door fold flat against the trailer with the awning down?


Not if you keep the awning legs attached to the trailer. At least, not on mine. It won't open all the way. I'm going to have to rig some kind of extension arm for the door catch.

But surely that's not the deciding factor between the two, is it?

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

No the door does not lay flat. Unfortunately it rests against the right hand awning support. I used a piece of thin adhesive backed foam to cushion the door. A minor inconvenience though.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Didn't notice your making a decision between the two units until after I made my post. The 31RQS is my opinion is a rolling suite. we love it. As along as you have the TV to tow it you won't be disappointed with the 31RQS!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

nrthmichcampers said:


> Also, any things anyone *doesn't *like about this model?
> 
> [snapback]117651[/snapback]​


There is NOTHING I dont like about our 31 RQS.....Kids have their space, we have our own bedroom and the storage is GREAT. Have empty cabinets - how often does that happen in an RV?

If you have the TV to pull this TT *safely* then I would go with the 31 - RARELY does anyone trade down, but most trade up in length.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We just added an additional door prop to accommodate the awning. Ours now has the "L" shaped door prop and the straight door prop. If it is windy we use a towel between the door and the awning arm and a bungee cord to hold door open. I was very disappointed when I first realized this as our other TT did not have this issue, but I soon learned it was no big deal at all. The "L" prop cost less than $5.00 I think and easy to put on.

The storage is magnificent!!! I love the basement. We use Rubbermaid containers in the basement and it sure makes clean up a snap. We have cabinets that hardly have anything in them inside the trailer.

I was concerned about the bedroom not having a night stand and I learned that was no biggy either. I was also concerned about feeling enclosed in the bed but I do not. More head room in the bed would be nice but can make do with that as well.

Was disappointed that it was sold as a extended season trailer, because I do not think it is. But we will modify it to be and it will be when we are done with it.

The storage really is great, makes setting up and packing up much quicker and nicer. Do not have to drag everything out of cupboards to get to one particular item. Same with packing up-do not have to empty cabinet to put one item away to pack up to leave.

I was sorry when we first bought it for a short period of time and now I am really happy we did. I have not looked at other Outbacks because I told the dealer what we wanted as far as floor plans and amenities and this is what she finally showed us. It took awhile because I did not really want to spend so much but finally came to the conclusion to get what I wanted I was gonna have to budge a little more on the price or give up some of the things we wanted in the trailer. This had the most of what we wanted out of all the tailers we were able to look at online and in person.

Wish you luck with your decision.

Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think you'll be very happy with either Outback. The 31RQS is a big trailer, but if you have the TV for it...GET IT!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but if you have the TV for it...GET IT!!!


Jim, what's that I see in your signature?.....Hmmmmm...a 3/4 ton Burb?









Mark


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

nrthmichcampers said:


> Hello,
> 
> A quick question for you 31 rqs owners ..... Will to entry door fold flat against the trailer with the awning down? I can't tell from the pictures. Also, any things anyone *doesn't *like about this model?
> 
> ...


Hello nrthmichcampers,

Welcome to Outbackers.com. As others have mentioned, the door does not open flush to the trailer when the awning is open with the legs still latched. We found this not to be an issue just a quirk in the design due to the placement of the door and the slope of roof to the front. We use a foam gasket on the edge of door and a bungie to keep door in place during the day.

I have to tell you that this should be a small factor in your decision if at all. The 31RQS is definitely a bigger TT with much more storage space the the 28RSDS.

We like the quad bunks in the back, the real door for the queen bedroom, and the layout as a whole the most for our family in addition to the tons of storage.

But having a TV that can handle this TT is probably the #1 factor before thinking about the 31RQS.

Hope this helps.

C-Mac


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> No the door does not lay flat. Unfortunately it rests against the right hand awning support. I used a piece of thin adhesive backed foam to cushion the door. A minor inconvenience though.
> [snapback]117718[/snapback]​


Welcome aboard egregg57!!

Nice to see another member from NH. Especially someone with the same TT.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > but if you have the TV for it...GET IT!!!
> 
> 
> Jim, what's that I see in your signature?.....Hmmmmm...a 3/4 ton Burb?
> ...


STOP THAT!!! I'm in for it for sure at the Fall Rally, cause I think there will be TWO 31RQS's coming.

Man...they sure are nice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> STOP THAT!!! I'm in for it for sure at the Fall Rally, cause I think there will be TWO 31RQS's coming


Heheheheheh!

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Love the trailer. I use a bungie cord to secure the door open to the awning support. Simple but effective.

The only significant drawbacks I've found are:

- TV requirements are substantial of course.
- You are somewhat limited in the sites you can maneuver into. Maneuvering in general is a bit more challenging as there's a lot of trailer back there.
- There's no HVAC vent in the bathroom
- The hide-a-bed sofa blocks path from front bedroom when extended
- Outside shower would be nice, but it was deleted on all outbacks in 2006

Even with those issues I'd make the same choice again in a heartbeat.

Some major positivies not found in "lesser" trailers.

- The bunkhouse concept is amazing if you have > 2 kids. In addition to everyone having a bed, it keeps the kids isolated from the adults.








- We've slept 3 adults and 5 kids in this thing, all in their own bed (except wife and I







) When the brochure says this beast sleeps 10 believe it.
- The outside storage areas are cavernous. I mean gigantic!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > but if you have the TV for it...GET IT!!!
> ...


Here ya go Jim









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2006-Keysto...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, John, notice he uses a friction sway control!?

Pictures are nice, though.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > mswalt said:
> ...


Sounds to me like there had better be THREE 31RQS's at the Fall Rally, eh Jim?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

what I don't like........hmmmmmm, let me think about that........

The no a/c - heater vent in the bathroom is an issue in the winter, but if you leave the door open, it's okay. Bungie cord on door is no issue with the awning out. I wish the water pump was a little easier to get to (really not a big deal, it's in the rear basement). I wish the outside stove had a grill/griddle option that could be used but the way the burners are placed, it makes it tough (melted my knobs once). I wish they had put a really good in/out fan in the center of the camper to help pull some air in when the A\C isn't really needed...(I took care of that myself and installed one...it's great!). I wish the TV cabinet had the TV spot at the top -vs- the middle. I wish the kitchen and rifrig area slid out also (that would bee sooooo cool)......okay so I am nitpicking.......really after the last POS I made the mistake of hurrying up to buy, the outback is a godsend. It is built better and more up to date (modern) than anything I have owned or been in (okay, except for my neighbors new airstream (ka-ching$). It has everything we have ever looked for in a TT and more. The storage is insane. You can't go wrong with a 31RQS. Good luck!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

madmaccm said:


> egregg57 said:
> 
> 
> > No the door does not lay flat. Unfortunately it rests against the right hand awning support. I used a piece of thin adhesive backed foam to cushion the door. A minor inconvenience though.
> ...


Hey Mac!

Yup got to make sure the Live Free (in your Outback) or Die state is represented!! Maybe we'll catch you on the road this summer. Next two stops are Moose Hillock June 17-21 and Danforth Bay June 23-26th. See you out there!









Eric


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> madmaccm said:
> 
> 
> > egregg57 said:
> ...


Hello Eric,

Looks like we'll miss you by 1 week at Moose Hillock June 23-26th. I hear that it is a great family CG. Also heading up to Danforth Bay Labor Day weekend and later in Oct.

C-Mac


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We love our new RQS- but to be fair, we havn't camped in her yet. I just go out to the yard and sit in it and marvel. My wife says I have a purpetual smile on my face. I'll save my "down sides" till we return from our shake down cruise, father's day weekend to Sodom mountain campground near Springfield Ma. (Couldn't they come up with a better name for a campground?) Anyway, the only thing I can say is... this unit is a LOT of real estate! I used to think our Excursion was big, but oh momma- the magic bus looks like an Escape next to this baby. I swear, there is about twenty feet from the rear tandems to the back of the unit! (Maybe a little exageration...) I'm sure I'll get used to hauling her around, but right now I'm a little intimidated if I get into a tight campground. I see me asking for a "pull thru" more often! Just 10 days to lift off...... Hey Jim... that Ebay trailer is screaming your name! Just DO IT!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sodom mountain campground near Springfield Ma. (Couldn't they come up with a better name for a campground?)


I hope you don't get a back-in site.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > mswalt said:
> ...


MAN....they are giving that one away. At that price I'd could sell mine, toss down another $5k and still not have payments. Oh.......I better stop now!!


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

We are interested in the 2006 Sydney 31 RQS and the dealer only would go down $4,000. ($28,900 list) Good Deal? We don't think so.









I liked seeing the cons on the RQS....and wondered if the size would be a problem maneuvering into sites.....

I assume the symbol (TV) has to do with towing this baby........

so the outside shower is gone....







Didn't use mine anyway.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > mswalt said:
> ...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, TV = tow vehicle. I figure I'm hauling a good 8,000 pounds with 800 pounds on the tongue. Lots of storage space means room for lots of weight.

so far manuevering has only been a problem with 1 campground with LOTS of trees all in the sites and a few back-ins where the sites were really cramped together. Had to learn to allow extra for turns etc., but that's just a matter of experience and caution.

As I recall I paid in the low 20s for mine. That was for a 2006 in July 2005, so at this point you should start seeing discounts for a 2006 anyway preparing for the 2007.

Use lakeshore rv as a bargaining tool - or they do deliver.











Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> We are interested in the 2006 Sydney 31 RQS and the dealer only would go down $4,000. ($28,900 list) Good Deal? We don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> We are interested in the 2006 Sydney 31 RQS and the dealer only would go down $4,000. ($28,900 list) Good Deal? We don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Outbackers.com!

As BoaterDan stated, use Lakeshore RV as a bargaining tool. We purchase ours in Oct 2005 and paid around $20K with wd hitch and extras thrown in.

As far as manuvering, we haven't found any issues with the CG's we've been too so far. Just need to tell the CG upfront that you need a site to park atleast a 35ft "travel trailer" and that has worked for us. I find it easier to backup this long trailer than previous rental trailers less than 30ft and my utility trailer that is about 19ft.

Good Luck
C-Mac


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

[quote name='madmaccm' date='Jun 8 2006, 09:32 AM']
[quote name='Goofyoutbacker28rls' date='Jun 8 2006, 08:06 AM']We are interested in the 2006 Sydney 31 RQS and the dealer only would go down $4,000. ($28,900 list)Â Good Deal? We don't think so.









As BoaterDan stated, use Lakeshore RV as a bargaining tool. We purchase ours in Oct 2005 and paid around $20K with wd hitch and extras thrown in.

I looked at Lakeshore...and and a new one is $21,800 which is still less than what they are offering me....









Interesting....I wonder if I could get them to go down to the low 20's...which is what we want....


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> madmaccm said:
> 
> 
> > Goofyoutbacker28rls said:
> ...


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

Very interesting..

No...I am in FLorida....

I just don't understand







why there is such a big difference...is my trailer for trade causing the problem?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Goofyoutbacker28rls,

You need to figure in some transportation cost to Florida. The going rate is around $1.25 per mile. Add that (Lakeshore to you in Florida) to the price Lakeshore has listed, and you will get the maximun you should pay. If your local dealer will not meet it, pick up the phone and call Lakeshore!









I sure wish I had know about them when we bought ours.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

That's a great idea...but I have a trailer to get rid of before I can buy this one. (28footer)

That aside...I figured if they would of offered what I see these other guys do, and give me even wholesale on my trailer, I would buy it...

I just feel very frustrated because they are so nice to you, but in reality, they are making "ALOT" of money off of me.....Trailer (as they will sell for profit) and getting profit (which is ok...but monstrous?) from the new trailer......


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Goofyoutbacker28rls,

I took a hit when I traded in my 26RS for the 31RQS Sydney, but that was what I wanted. A local dealer here had a price fairly close to Lakeshore, low 20's. I took the hit and got what I wanted. Haven't regretted it.

He threw in an Equalizer hitch and Quickie Flush.

Did I mention, you'll love this trailer!!









Good luck.

Mark


----------

